# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Quel moteur choisir pour les jeux connecter de type battle royal

## Sitatech

Salut,
(J'ai sais qu'il ya dj des sujets portants sur le choix d'un moteur de 3d sur le forums mais le plus rcent que j'ai vu date de 2015. Il se peut qu'il y est des changements et mme de nouveaux moteurs entre  2015  aujourd'hui)
Je souhaite me lancer dans le dveloppement de jeux videos pour l'instant je c'est coder avec du C++, mais j'aimerais utiliser un moteur comme Unity . Voici mes questions :

1)Quel moteur me conseillez vous pour une meilleure performances de jeux?

2)En cherchant sur la toile j'ai du comprendre qu'il tait possible d'utiliser le C++ avec Unity  la place du C# via une API (mais c'tait pas dtailler) . Y'aura t-il des pertes de performances ou autres problmes si l'on utilise le C++  la place du C# ?

3)Est-il possible de crer des jeux multi-joueurs de type Battle Royal comme fortnite avec Unity ou un autre moteur?

merci d'avance.

----------


## Kannagi

Les deux gros Battle Royal du moment a tait fait avec Unreal Engine ,je te laisse donc deviner lequel prendre  :;): 

Apres cela dit Unity c'est possible pour un petit-moyen battle royale (niveau perf et gestion online il est moins bon que UE de ce que j'avais compris).




> Je souhaite me lancer dans le dveloppement de jeux videos


Alors oublie le Battle Royale , a demande un poil plus que le programmeur/dbutant en dev :p
Cela me rappel il y'a 10 ans tout le monde voulait faire du MMORPG (et principalement comme premier projet) , j'imagine que la mode va tre de vouloir faire un Battle Royal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

salut Sitatech c'est bien de se poser la question concernant le moteur  choisir cependant faut pas oublier qu'il y a tous les graphismes  faire et l c'est un travail de titan si tu veux que ton jeu ressemble  un jeu commercial.
Non j'cris juste cela en passant  ::mouarf:: 
Quant  la question de choisir quel moteur ne pas perdre en vue les royalties  verser ventuellement soit  Unity soit  Epic et les conditions d'utilisation du moteur

----------


## Sitatech

Si je comprends bien le graphismes ne se font pas  l'aide du moteur ?

----------


## Kannagi

Vu ta question , je doute que tu arrivera  termes de ton projet  ::aie:: 

Franchement c'est le B.A.BA...
Les graphismes 3D se font via un logiciel adapt comme Blender , Maya ou 3DS Max pour les plus connu !

----------


## Sitatech

Je vois  ::roll::  Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## Mat.M

> Si je comprends bien le graphismes ne se font pas  l'aide du moteur ?


salut le moteur permet d'afficher les graphismes soit 2d soit 3d
Il faut comme le prcise Kannagi utiliser des outils de conception graphique,pour dessiner en 2d ou alors concevoir des dessins en volume 3d ( ce que l'on appelle des "meshes" 3d) comme Blender par exemple

Ensuite pour concevoir un jeu vido ce qui est important c'est l'industrialisation des procds.
Parce que si tu conois un objet graphique et qu' chaque fois il faut repartir de zro sans mthodes pour le concevoir de nouveau tu vas passer normment de temps et ne pas voir la fin du projet

----------

